

The 10 Commandments of Fundraising Etiquette - CBeau
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/the-10-commandments-of-fundraising-etiquette-2013-04-24
The Anonymous Angel strikes again! Another informative article
======
TheCL
Well said Anonymous Angel! I do agree that business culture has eroded over
the past several years. Do I think we all need to start wearing suits again,
maybe not all the time. But respect on both sides of the equation, especially
with investors who seem to have become more full of themselves as of late,
will go a long way.

